# Motorway service area Chiasso



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

The motorway service area at Chiasso on the A2 (E35) is one of our usual stopping places. When we tried to use it last November the area was closed and appeared to be having a complete rebuild.

It does not appear on the Swiss motorway info site at http://www.autobahnen.ch/index.php?lg=001&page=018 so I'm wondering if has closed completely.

Has anybody used the area recently? We shall be coming northbound on the 4th May.

Any info would be appreciated.

Don


----------

